# Looking for Interior Designer based in Vilamoura



## johiggs1980 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi - we have recently purchased a 4 bed villa by the old town and I am looking for an interior designer to help us to fit it out. It is being completely gutted and refurbished. Builders are chosen and working currently but i'd like a local expert to be there to help make design decisions and come up with concepts as I cannot be there.

Any recommendation would be very welcome!

Jo


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

Contact shop called Simple Taste. They've a website simpletaste.pt. Deborah is fabulous, but they all are really. She's knitted out friend of mine in Vilamoura and two apartments on Lagos. And has access to everything from beds, bedding, curtains, throws, soft furnishing, right down to your potato peeler if necessary.


----------

